# Samsung Series 3 NP300E5Z-S07IN vs NP300E5Z-S08IN



## iPlay (May 19, 2012)

Samsung Series 3 NP300E5Z-S*07*IN vs NP300E5Z-S*0*8IN

Yesterday i bought NP300E5Z-S*07*IN, so i just want to know this both laptops have same config. no different at all  then why NP300E5Z-S*07*IN price is less.. NP300E5Z-S*07*IN i bought for 35,000 and NP300E5Z-S*08*IN was for 35,800 but for NP300E5Z-S*08*IN i have to wait so i bought NP300E5Z-S*07*IN they are SAME i think so..

So i just wanna know from you guys whats the difference between them


----------

